# The Yorkie Bars are on me!



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Against all the odds, and to nobody's greater surprise than my own, I am now the holder of a class C licence.

I did a 4 day course starting last Monday, and took my test on Friday morning. and blow me, the examiner was misguided enough to pass my driving! So I'm now legally permited to drive a rigid lorry up to 32 tons, or something like that. It's an LGV, or HGV as was, truck licence. Hoorah!

So for anyone else thinking about this, a couple of thoughts.

I did it primarily because I wanted some training/experience of driving a big vehicle before having to do it for real in my own RV. Since the biggest vehicle I'd driven before this was a long wheelbase Ford Transit, I figured it would pay me to know how the big rigs should be driven.

This was certainly realized in my training, which was excellent. The major elements of the instruction are observation, and awareness of where the vehicle is on the road. It seems to me that failing in either of these must be a major cause of accidents or damage to one's p&j.

Secondary elements were in manoevring and other areas of vehicle control, and in gaining confidence in piloting a blooming great truck through rush hour Exeter traffic.

The practical test is demanding, it has to be said. It is about one and a half hours long, and failure will ensue from a single 'serious' fault, or from 15 minor faults.

Fair enough, but 'serious' faults include: mounting the kerb with a wheel; lack of use of the mirrors (and both mirrors need to be checked before any change of direction or speed - try that for 90 minutes!); causing any other driver to brake or yield his right of way; and most importantly, being hesitant or failure to make sufficient progress (i.e. driving too slowly). Minor faults include not changing gear at the right time; changing lanes at the wrong time, and early or late signalling.

The theory test, taken several days before the driving test, is quite easy. It is multiple choice, and most questions are common sense, with just a few useful nuggets of hard fact to learn. Like the fact that the auxilliary airline on an articulated trailer is coloured blue. . .

There is also a hazard perception video game, where you watch lots of driving clips and click when you see a hazard. But you gain from having driven for a few years and lived to tell the tale, because most hazards are pretty obvious.

Driving most >30' slideout RV's probably technically requires an LGV. Even if you didn't need one, I'm sure most newbies will improve their skills and maybe avoid damage (or worse) to their person or their new toy by doing the training.

It is also extremely satisfying to earn a ticket - it's a long time since I've had to do anything like this (last time was probably my pilot's licence back in the 80's). And it's also jolly good fun trucking round in someone elses great big truck.

Finally, rumour has it the driving requirement for an LGV licence is due to be greatly increased, needing many more hours (& thus much higher cost) than at present.

So if you're thinking about it, go for it sooner rather than later, I reckon.

Bruce


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Bruce,

Well done indeed, and good advice!

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bruce well done on passing..

How much does thiis test cost as my son is looking to do it soon and how do you go about lessons for this?


Jacquie


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Thanks chaps and chapesses!

Jacquie, this is the link to the school I used. I think these prices are typical: it should cost less than £1000 from start to finish.

I'm sure a little local research will produce a school near you. Just phonne them up & play it by ear.

I paid £45 for a training pack which included books, video, etc for the theory, but mainly gave me a 25 minute 'assessment drive' in the truck I later trained on. Gave me a chance to suss out the school, the instructor, their vehicle, etc. well worth it.

good luck to your son if he takes the plunge!

Bruce


----------



## speedfreak (Sep 11, 2005)

well done on passing , i passed my hgv 1 20 years ago got my 1st rv from london 34 ft jumped in it and off i went 250 miles back home no probs, the hgv test is going to get a lot harder from next year sp if any 1 thinking of doing it the times now


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Excellent news Bruce...well done!!

Just need the RV now :wink: Not long eh?

Still got fingers and toes crossed for you (getting cramp! :lol: :lol: )

Chat soon
Linda


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Bruce see you at Binton



Jacquie


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi Linda

Yes, our extremities are starting to show signs of distress from prolonged crossingness too!

The beast has apparently cleared customs in Southampton, and we are planning to drive it back to the Devon hinterland on Tuesday.

Hope it's made it across the pond ok, without excessive loss/damage/degredation from dodgy dockers or whoever.

Hope to see you at Binton.

Bruce & Marion


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

kijana said:


> Like the fact that the auxilliary airline on an articulated trailer is coloured blue. . .


Hi Bruce,

Should that be with a yellow -ish tint to it? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously though, it is a great sense of achievement when you pass a HGV /PSV test. *Congratulations to you*.

In HM Forces, we had to do it in stages, ie, Landrovers, Hgv class 3, then 2, then 1. When leaving the mob, I did my PSV.

The experience will put you in good stead for your RV. Hope it ill goes, as you would wish it to.

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*HCV*

Hi Bruce

Well done on taking the test and the effort required. You also have peace of mind knowing that with a licence for a lorry - even a rigid one - you will always be able to find a job if you wish.

Whilst you may not wish to drive lorries for a living, you might consider doing a couple of days per minth for agencies. Money crap, experience gained = priceless.

Rapide561


----------

